# Silverado Tailgate handle



## Popeye (Dec 27, 2009)

I went to get the snow shovels out of the back of my wife's '03 Silverado LS and tried to pull the tailgate opne but the handle was stuck. One more quick pull and SNAP! It's broken. Now I need to figure out how to get the old one off, get the new one on and how to get the dam tailgate open in the mean time. Anyone have any insight on the process for replacing the handle?

Oh, and I can't get the tonneau cover open unless the tailgate is opened first.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 27, 2009)

Dang, sorry to hear about the handle. I believe (guessing) there are screws on the tailgate (bed side) to remove the entire tailgate plate (the part you'd sit on if it were in the down position), and then you can access the handle mechanism.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 27, 2009)

I think WW is right.

The inside of the tailgate should be where the bolts for the entire latch assembly are located.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 27, 2009)

Recalling the screws on my Ford tailgate (not sure about Chevy's) you'll need a _large_ phillips screwdriver.


----------



## Andy (Dec 27, 2009)

> Oh, and I can't get the tonneau cover open unless the tailgate is opened first



Quacker and WW must have missed that...

There should be some kind of linkage there that you could pull with pliers/screwdriver to release the hatch. If that don't work, you always have this option.....





























I hope you don't have to go that route though....

:beer:


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 27, 2009)

Andy said:


> > Oh, and I can't get the tonneau cover open unless the tailgate is opened first
> 
> 
> 
> Quacker and WW must have missed that...




Ooops, I did. I don't have a solution for the tonneau cover.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, it was cold and dark when it happened and now that I'm awake and it's not dark out, I might get dressed and go out and see if I can grab whatever I can with some pliers and maybe get the tailgate down... Or not, it's still cold out... Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 27, 2009)

> ...see if I can grab whatever I can with some pliers and maybe get the tailgate down...




That's an idea if the mechanism the handle attached to is grabbable. Vise Grips maybe instead of pliers?


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 27, 2009)

> ...it's still cold out... Maybe tomorrow...




:idea: Pretend you're ice fishing and erect your ice shanty over the truck :wink: . Sorry, couldn't resist 8)


----------



## Popeye (Dec 27, 2009)

Let me rephrase that...

It's cold, I'm tired and being lazy today and my cat is laying on me keeping me warm. If only he would get me another cup of coffee...


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 27, 2009)

Popeye said:


> Anyone have any insight on the process for replacing the handle?



Nope, I didn't miss it. I was answering that question. 

You can't replace the handle until you can get to the back side of the tailgate. The only way to open the tailgate with a broken handle without going through the back side would be if you can fish around in there with some pliers or something and pull the linkage that the handle normally operates. I have no idea what his cover looks like so I can't speak to anything other than how to fix the handle once he gets it open. :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll look at it closer tomorrow. My wife is in Texas until Jan 7th so I have time and the only thing I wanted is one of the shovels from the truck.


----------



## Andy (Dec 28, 2009)

Popeye said:


> Thanks guys, I'll look at it closer tomorrow. My wife is in Texas until Jan 7th so I have time and the only thing I wanted is one of the shovels from the truck.




NOOOO!!!! 

Even if you do get it open, use the broken handle as an excuse for not having to use the shovel...

 

:beer:


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 28, 2009)

This applies to a '95 truck. Might be the same.

If you look where the handle goes you will see 2 rods. Just squeeze them together. 
Or, use a screewdriver to pry them towards each other.


----------



## Crankworm (Dec 28, 2009)

Unless they changed something Doc has it right my s10 has a plastic cover around the handle that should popoff and let you see the latch assembly if you lift the handle up and look a rod goes to each side to release the tailgate. The only thing that holds those rods to the handle assembly are plastic clips. your not the first one to have a problem.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 29, 2009)

your lettin that little handle get the best of ya... ? :LOL2: 

i may of missed somthing but do you have a bed cover or somthing not allowing you to get to the 3 13mm bolts on the inside of the tailgate?

the handle trim bezel is the easyest to break so be patient and easy with it. take the 3 bolts out of the back of the tailgate (1 holds the bezel on some modles). push down on the top of the bezel untill the 2 plastic nipples start to clear before you pull out

once the bezel is out of the way you'll see be able to see and get your hands on both linkages


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 29, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> your lettin that little handle get the best of ya... ? :LOL2:
> 
> i may of missed somthing but do you have a bed cover or somthing not allowing you to get to the 3 13mm bolts on the inside of the tailgate?
> 
> ...


From the first post, last sentence.... "Oh, and I can't get the tonneau cover open unless the tailgate is opened first.". :wink:


----------



## Popeye (Dec 30, 2009)

I need to put it in a garage to thaw out. Can't get the linkage to move. We had some freezing rain so I think that's what caused this. Once opened I'll spray a can of WD-40 in it.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 30, 2009)

Popeye,look for where the handle accuates the linkage.That is the place to concentrate your efforts with the Large blade flat screwdriver or needlenose pliers.Hope this helps.


P.S. Don't forget to protect your paint with a rag or piece of rubber while prying.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 30, 2009)

I can make the Port side work. The STBD side is frozen. Need to check around to see if I can borrow a garage for the day to let it thaw. Or I can check the week ahead weather forecast and if it's gonna be above freezing before the 7th (when my wife comes home from Texas) I'll just wait it out.


----------

